

Google Maps' Former Lead Data Scientist Building World's Largest Plant Library - markmassie
http://fastcoexist.com/3034047/google-maps-former-lead-data-scientist-is-now-building-the-worlds-largest-plant-library

======
guimarin
This is a great idea. I wish that it was free, but I don't have FU money to
fund my own version, so I can't complain too loudly. Hopefully if they become
successful or fold they make their basic data public and in the former charge
for analysis or similar.

This along with a few other projects (unified math language; vertical robotic
greenhouses; acquoponics; lightscribe DVD player laser on a 3D printer
graphene... ) are really worth investing money in long-term. Wish the
government still did blue-sky research. _sigh_

------
chris_va
Random side question, in case anyone here knows:

Since when has "lead data scientist" at Google been a real (or maybe just
important?) thing? I certainly did not interact with any in my time on Maps,
but that was before the date mentioned on his cv.

~~~
yid
I think that's an editorial embellishment. I don't think Google hires "data
scientists" per se.

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah, I don't know anyone with the title "data scientist" at Google, even
though basically every search quality backend engineer I know does work that
is actually data science.

My manager once said he had a good anti-Hearst pattern for Google executives:
"Google executive". In other words, if the press reports that someone is a
Google executive, it's a pretty likely bet that she's not. Actual executives
at Google have the title "software engineer", as do data scientists.

~~~
yid
> Actual executives at Google have the title "software engineer", as do data
> scientists.

Not entirely accurate. There are also VPs and engineering directors who could
be considered executives, who are not titled software engineers. And don't
forget the business, HR and legal orgs where executives certainly don't have
to be software engineers.

~~~
nostrademons
Well, true. It doesn't apply to all executives, and obviously not to non-eng
departments. There have been execs with over 1000 people reporting to them
that are still on the engineering ladder, though.

